# Puntuación Interesante No lo creen



## reyvilla (Ago 26, 2010)

Hola muy poco he participado en el foro, pero ese poco siento que he aportado bastante y ayudado y me han ayudado a mi tambien mucho, y siento que mi recompensa y la de mucho es la satifacion de haber solucionado un problema ya sea que hemos ayudado o nos han ayudado a nosotros con algun problema, pero que tan bueno podemos llegar hacer este foro de tal manera que tengamos una gran reputacion en la red por todos sus visitantes a parte de los muchos aportes que por poco o mucho les han sacado la pata del barro a mas de uno por alli, pero como podemos medir eso? que tanto ha sido el aporte del foro a todos los que a el llegaron suplicando ayuda o dando aportes e ideas para mejorar el foro, que cantidad, si pudieramos sumar cada caso solucionado seria interesante nos daria en cierta forma un prestigio por la experiencia del foro y el aporte de todos en cada caso, imaginense algo asi como, el raiting mas grande es el del foros de electronica gracias a sus xx años en la red pero sobre todo por sus xxmillones de post. brindados, con mas de tantos integrantes dispuestos a dar sus opiniones y ayudas, y que al final salgan los mas veteranos por decir algo. Y de algun modo verse incentivados por puntos y que sean bien merecidos por sus aportes, en fin es simplemente una idea que me parece bien interesante de echo creo que hay un foro con un tipo de estrategia asi claro no diria limitar por completo al foro segun su puntuacion, aunque seria lo correcto ya que dependiendo de su participacion en el foro serian los beneficios y asi evitariamos tantos fantasmas y cosas como esas que solamente entran al foro para consultar o solucionar un problemas y adios, ocupando un nick y no que otros beneficios sin utilizarlo realmente espero se pueda debatir algo al respecto y bueno espero sus comentarios...saludos


----------



## Dano (Ago 26, 2010)

La "reputación" no necesita ser calificada para hacerla notar, es simplemente leer varias respuestas del mismo autor y te darás cuenta del nivel.

Y siempre hay usuarios que vienen "comen" y se van, pero sucede en todos los foros.

Esto estoy un 75% seguro de que se habló...


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 26, 2010)

revise un rato el foro antes de colocar el tema...y no es tanto como evitar a ese tipo de personas como dices tu es algo que sucede y es inevitable. Y no necesariamente tiene que ser puntos es una idea por decir puntos, puede ser tambien rangos por tiempo y actividad en el foro...saludos


----------



## capitanp (Ago 26, 2010)

No !                                         .


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2010)

Es tremendamente común en todos los foros, los "miembros de un solo post"
En alguno de los que entro hay puntuaciones de todo tipo; por el número de posts, por lo que la gente vota... pero sinceramente, no me convence ninguno de ellos.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 26, 2010)

Es facil saber quien es quien y que tipo de respuestas obtendras de cada quien. Incluso, puedes saber con quienes es mejor no discutir porque sus comentarios son muy acertados y con poca probabilidad que te digan algo no fundamentado.

No hay de otra que hacer labor de lectura y un poco de labor social y asi ya sabras quienes son los que tienen este foro operando correctamente.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 29, 2010)

crea eso la eterna competencia.
el mirar el numerito.
el creerse uno que esta mas arriba de el otro.
dal de comer al ego.

en fin.
que lso demas te juzguen ??
te aseguro que con lso años veras que eso es muy feo.


que vale mas?
un conocido que te ayudo a arreglar un circuito ?
o un desconocido que te levanto el animo cuando estabas mal y querias dejar lso estudios?? 

vos sabes lo que vales.
no entres aca si queres "puntos" , busca un psicologo.
no lo digo como burla.

y es que la gente es mucha y variada, y este tipo de cosas dan mas para mal que para bien .
un par de veces entre en "yo reparo" que tienen algun tipo de puntaje que no comprendi pero si vi que habia algunos "engreidos expertos" .

aca mira, pero de verdad mira, .......no voy a poner nombres, pero mas de una vez pedi consejos por MP a colegas que no solo saben un monton sino que ademas son GENTE de verdad , ells enriquecen el foro , ........si uno sabe buscarlos y verlos.
no pongo nombres de  nuevo , por  que en algunos foros no entro ya que no son para nada de lo mio y estoy seguro que hay mucha gente muy grande .

no va que otro te ponga puntaje , aprende vos a ver quien es quien , no que otro te lo intente hacer facil (o alimente egos) .

te aseguro y de neuvo te lo digo que este foro tiene mucha gente muy valiosa , y por algo esta aca.

lo que anda no se toca.


----------



## Lord Chango (Ago 29, 2010)

Me parece totalmente innecesario un sistema de calificación por puntos, creo que alguien que sea asiduo lector del foro sabe perfectamente que tipo de respuesta puede obtener de cierta persona, y de quienes no va a obtener nada. De hecho, hacer un sistema de niveles basado en cantidad de mensajes fomentaría un aluvión de mensajes basura por todos lados.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2010)

Lord Chango dijo:


> .... De hecho, hacer un sistema de niveles basado en cantidad de mensajes fomentaría un aluvión de mensajes basura por todos lados......


Y mas trabajo para los Moderadores


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 29, 2010)

muchas gracias de verdad no lo vi en ese sentido, abecés es mejor aprender de apoco que ir corriendo por la vida apresurado en aprender de todo un poco para terminar sin aprender algo conciso, de verdad que con un poco de tiempo uno va a prendiendo quien es quien en el foro y bueno como todo un tema comentado mas que no creo que halla estado de mas...saludos...y muchas gracias nueva mente por los comentarios


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 30, 2010)

Vaya, como si en verdad alguien sacara provecho de eso... No acabemos con el espíritu del foro, así estamos bien.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Lord Chango (Ago 30, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y mas trabajo para los Moderadores



Ese era mi punto, me preocupa la salud mental de los moderadores


----------

